# sharpening Mora crooked knife



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

I am still trying to get my Mora crooked knife sharp I am getting it sharper but not sharp enough. I noticed that there is a ridge the length of the blade just in back of the bevel should that be there, if it we not then the bevel would be longer as things are it is short and thick. Any thoughts or suggestions thanks Mike


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I sharpen lots if different things and have no idea what your describing.You have to post a pic.

Aj


----------



## DirtyMike (Dec 6, 2015)

Sharpening a curved blade takes skill, It is very hard to sharpen to the correct angle. Will a small dremel polishing wheel fit on the inside of the curve?


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

here is a pic of the area of concern. If you look at the very top of the picture you will see on the right side a raised area at the back of the bevel should that be there. I do the inside of the curve with a leather covered dowel. I don't want to take of to much there, I don't want to ruin the knife


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

Karda, I can't see a pic but I know what you are describing. Many, including myself, hone that corner round making the bevel wider. It allows the edge to turn out of the cut properly. I used diamond hone cards for the most part. I wasn't careful enough and I would knick the edge a few times making a lot more work for my self resharpening.

There are many videos and methods for honing them. I settled on one and practiced, a lot. I drag the bevel along the strop in an S pattern lifting and twisting the handle to keep the edge traveling its entire length in one pass. It is a dance and a bit awkward at first but the memory comes quick along with speed and pressure.

Del's video got me to try it.


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

I would recommend that you sharpen away the small bevel. In other words, sharpen from the ridge in the middle to the edge. I think that's the same thing woodcox says. A small paddle-style diamond hone works, but so does a regular stone.
Another video that you might find helpful:


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

hi thanks for the suggestions and the video, I can see that on his knife the area I am refering to is rounded. sorry I forgot the picture, late and no coffee. here it is thanks Mike


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

> hi thanks for the suggestions and the video, I can see that on his knife the area I am refering to is rounded. sorry I forgot the picture, late and no coffee. here it is thanks Mike
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GaryLes (Jan 25, 2017)

Strangely, I've always had trouble getting a regular blade sharp. But, I get my crooked knife pretty sharp. Two things. First: I've watched many videos. The one that helped me is by a fellow in England. Sorry, don't remember his name. Second: I both sharpen and strop like Jeremy does at the end of his video. I hold the knife still and move the stone or strop around it. I end by putting 400 gt sandpaper on a small dowel and carefully run it along the inside to remove the wire edge. The bad thing for me is that I have recently been put on blood thinners for six months and all the docs say absolutely no playing with knives. But, I do have a very sharp crooked knife. Gary


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, I am in a similar position, only I have a hard time sharpening most knives. I am learning I appreciate every bodys help. I'll let you know how it turns out


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

last night I removed much of that ridge on my knife and got an edge on it and now it cuts much better even in cherry thanks for your help. Mike


----------

